# "Cat" & Hawaiian Ebony Mini Turnings



## Tom McMillan (Jul 14, 2007)

*Here's a mini floor vase from Snow Leopard and a mini vase from Cheetah (thanks Ed--love these acrylics!!).*







*Also, several mini pieces from Hawaiian Ebony I got from Chris (Kalai).*


----------



## neon007 (Jul 14, 2007)

Amazing work!!


----------



## doddman70 (Jul 14, 2007)

those are AWSOME!!! i have got to try and figure out how to do that[]

Shane


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 15, 2007)

super job Tom, the cat's really look great.


----------



## gketell (Jul 15, 2007)

oh, wow!!!!  That is really amazing work!

GK


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jul 15, 2007)

Those "Cats" are very nice indeed Tom.
Excellent finish on the Ebony[8D]


----------



## Kalai (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Tom, very nice work, you bring out the beauty of the Hawaiian woods perfectly, and the acrylics too.  Boy I need to get you some more wood quick.  Aloha.  

Chris[]
Kalai[8D]


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 15, 2007)

Holy cow, where'd you find that enormous dime?!? [)]
That's mighty fine turning; really nice. [^]

Gary


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 15, 2007)

There you go showing off again---------LOL
They look great Tom


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 16, 2007)

Tom,

Excellent result!!!!

And, yes, I have the amber and onyx and several others of the "alternatives" in stock.  They are about an inch in diameter, so it looks like they would work for this application.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Ed!!  Those look very nice---I'll likely get some of that from you when finances allow.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow Tom, that's a huge dime.[]  Gorgeous work as always.  That must have been some awesome spalt, to look that good on a mini.
Rob


----------

